# Snapped my steel Frame



## skizilla (Oct 2, 2009)

I snapped my steel frame at the point where the rear tire hub snaps in on the derailer side.  Not sure how it happened I just had taken it in to get the tires trued and was riding it at the chesterfield gorge in ma when about half way into the ride i heard the tire rubbing.  I looked at it it looked true. Kept riding kept rubbing.  GOt off bike pulled off wheel completly reseated it....no dice still an frequent to occasional rubs.  Rode it another mile pulled off wheel again and then noticed the snap.  It is very subtle clean right at the  join so that is why i did not see it.

Any  suggestion or is the frame toast for all practical purposes.  It is a GT karakoram hard tail 15 years old. chromoly stell renyolds tubing it think.  Is welding out of the question.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2009)

Seeing how it's a steel frame you should be able to have it welded. I am just not sure if it would also need to be heat treated as well.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 2, 2009)

skizilla said:


> I snapped my steel frame at the point where the rear tire hub snaps in on the derailer side.  Not sure how it happened I just had taken it in to get the tires trued and was riding it at the chesterfield gorge in ma when about half way into the ride i heard the tire rubbing.  I looked at it it looked true. Kept riding kept rubbing.  GOt off bike pulled off wheel completly reseated it....no dice still an frequent to occasional rubs.  Rode it another mile pulled off wheel again and then noticed the snap.  It is very subtle clean right at the  join so that is why i did not see it.
> 
> Any  suggestion or is the frame toast for all practical purposes.  It is a GT karakoram hard tail 15 years old. chromoly stell renyolds tubing it think.  Is welding out of the question.




If you want to get a new bike I will say yes it is shot.  Reality bring it to a welder and they will fix it for 20 bucks.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 2, 2009)

Weld it!


----------



## skizilla (Oct 5, 2009)

*weld it whom?*

Does anyone know anyone in the springfioeld area who knows what their doing welding a steel frame?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2009)

I would call a bike shop, they would know anyone up to the task


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 6, 2009)

sounds like a good excuse to get a new sc chameleon to me. 
thats what i'm gonna do anyway if my '00 gt aggressor ever fails (not likely though...)


----------



## powers (Oct 6, 2009)

Try Independant Fabrications in Somerville. They are the core guys that were left behind when Chris Chance sold out his soul back in the day. All steel frames and cool people. They might be able to hook you up with a proper fix. You can just reweld the broken area but if it isn't done properly and heat treated it will just crack again. You also might look at having it silver soldered/brazed. Lower temps are used so the tubing maintains its integrity. Just my two cents.


----------

